# Blur for PS3 anyone?



## arunvasudevank (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello members, I'm looking for the game Blur for PS3. I tried buying from online stores like flipkart, infibeam etc. but it is currently out of stock in every indian online store. I tried olx & quickr too; with no avail. Can anybody suggest any online store or does anybody have a genuine copy willing to be sold?
Arun.V, Trichur, Kerala.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 4, 2012)

You can try indianvideogamer.com . This forum is very active for consoles


----------



## Renny (Oct 4, 2012)

Available on Ebay

blur ps3 | eBay


----------



## savagepriest (Nov 7, 2012)

would be expensive on ebay try gam4u website


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2012)

arunvasudevank said:


> Hello members, I'm looking for the game Blur for PS3. I tried buying from online stores like flipkart, infibeam etc. but it is currently out of stock in every indian online store. I tried olx & quickr too; with no avail. Can anybody suggest any online store or does anybody have a genuine copy willing to be sold?
> Arun.V, Trichur, Kerala.



Great game, but a big flop, and I believe the multiplayer would be dead by now, better get GT5 or need for speed.


----------

